# Error after upgrading to dhcpcd-5.2.7

## evoweiss

Hi all,

I upgraded to dhcpcd-5.2.7 and had to revert back to 4.0.15 as I am getting an odd error when trying to restart the network. The error is as follows:

```

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

/sbin/dhcpcd: invalid option -- 'N'

usage: dhcpcd [-dgknpqwxyADEGHJKLOTV] [-c script] [-f file] [-e var=val]

              [-h hostname] [-i classID ] [-l leasetime] [-m metric] [-o option]

              [-r ipaddr] [-s ipaddr] [-t timeout] [-u userclass]

              [-F none|ptr|both] [-I clientID] [-C hookscript] [-Q option]

              [-X ipaddr] <interface>                                     [ !! ]

```

Oddly enough, I couldn't find any --N option in /etc/dhcpcd.conf or other related files. 

If somebody could help me out with this, I'd really appreciate it. I'm sure it's simple, but...

Best,

Alex

----------

## toralf

Probably a better place to ask : http://roy.marples.name/projects/dhcpcd/wiki/DhcpcdMailingLists

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose dhcpcd?

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the output of emerge --info ; emerge --pretend --verbose dhcpcd?

 

emerge --info gives me the following:

```

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 26 Aug 2010 15:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US"

LC_ALL="en_US"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--progress"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi alsa asf audiofile avi berkdb bitmap-fonts branding bzip2 bzlib cairo cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups curl curlwrappers custom-optimization cxx dbus divx4linux dri dts dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype freewnn gdbm gif glib gphoto2 gpm gtk gtk2 gtkstyle hal iconv imagemagick imlib jpeg jpeg2k kde kpathsea lcms ldap libnotify mad matroska mbox mikmod mime mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugins nvidia ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf pdflib perl png ppds pppd python qt qt-static qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl semantic-desktop session sox spell spl sql sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcltk tcpd texlive tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xine xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia fbdev vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS

```

and emerge --pretend --verbose dhcpcd yields:

```

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-5.2.7 [4.0.15] USE="zeroconf (-compat%*)" 0 kB

```

Best,

Alex

----------

## toralf

BTW I've a similar problem, upgrading from version 4.0.15 to 5.2.7 dhcpcd is now not automatically started for my wlan0 interface. Manually starting it at the command line with "dhcpcd wlan0" however immediately gives an ip address.

Here's the section within /etc/conf.d/net :

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

preferred_aps=( "<my company>" )

associate_timeout_wlan0=25

config_wlan0=("dhcp" )

dhcp_wlan0="nontp"

dhcpcd_wlan0="-L -t 25 -h <hostname>"

```

----------

## evoweiss

 *toralf wrote:*   

> BTW I've a similar problem, upgrading from version 4.0.15 to 5.2.7 dhcpcd is now not automatically started for my wlan0 interface. Manually starting it at the command line with "dhcpcd wlan0" however immediately gives an ip address.
> 
> Here's the section within /etc/conf.d/net :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Not sure how to help you there as I'm not running wlan. However, the /etc/conf.d/net file seems to be the place that has the -N flag in it. I will try upgrading dhcpcd and getting rid of said silly flag to see what happens.

Best,

Alex

----------

## toralf

I opened https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334783

----------

## evoweiss

Hi there,

 *toralf wrote:*   

> I opened https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=334783

 

Thanks for doing so. I am on a very tight schedule so cannot comment at length, but I looked at the /etc/conf.d/net file on my other machine in which the upgrade worked fine. The contents of the file are as follows; hope it can help you in some way:

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

modules=("dhcpcd")

config_eth0=("dhcp")

dhcpcd_eth0="-I ''"

```

You may need to add stuff or modify it, but I imagine it might be a start!

Best,

Alex

----------

## nichocouk

 *toralf wrote:*   

> BTW I've a similar problem, upgrading from version 4.0.15 to 5.2.7 dhcpcd is now not automatically started for my wlan0 interface. Manually starting it at the command line with "dhcpcd wlan0" however immediately gives an ip address.

 

Hi,

I don't think this is specific to 5.2.7, since I still have 4.0.15 and exactly the same problem. It appeared about a week ago for me. I haven't been able to pinpoint what causes this. 

I am using wpa_supplicant to start network on wlan0 (wireless) and eth0 (wired). I now have to manually start dhcpcd on both of them.

Since you have also this problem with 5.2.7 I am going to upgrade, too. It won't hurt more anyway   :Wink: 

I've just noted that net-misc/networkmanager has a USE flag "dhcpcd". I'm not using networkmanager (although it is installed, and I am going to uninstall it), but maybe you could see if this helps you.

----------

## toralf

The problem is merely related to the base system. For eth0 the new dhcpcd-5x.executable  is called with wrong arguments,  for wlan0 dhcpcd-5.x is not even called, AFAICS.

----------

## grimm26

It seems to be tied to using the nontp option in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

% grep -- -N /lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpcd.sh

        [[ ${d} == *" nontp "* ]] && opts="${opts} -N"

```

Did a little reading and this should now be:

```

        [[ ${d} == *" nontp "* ]] && opts="${opts} --nohook ntp.conf"

```

There needs to either be a check in there for the dhcpcd version or some sort of ebuild dependency set up to prevent the wrong option from being used.  I'm going to cross post this to bug 334783

----------

## nichocouk

 *toralf wrote:*   

> The problem is merely related to the base system. For eth0 the new dhcpcd-5x.executable  is called with wrong arguments,  for wlan0 dhcpcd-5.x is not even called, AFAICS.

 

Maybe...

But this happens to me with dhcpcd-4.0.15

----------

## dmpogo

 *nichocouk wrote:*   

>  *toralf wrote:*   The problem is merely related to the base system. For eth0 the new dhcpcd-5x.executable  is called with wrong arguments,  for wlan0 dhcpcd-5.x is not even called, AFAICS. 
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> But this happens to me with dhcpcd-4.0.15

 

Then your problem is different.   It is a well know issue that dhcpcd-5.x  has some options incompatible with baselayout-1.   In particular -R, -N which baselayout-1 generates when you use 'nodns' and 'nontp' are replaced in dhcpcd-5 by '-C resolv.conf'  and what was pointed above for nontp.

It is already a well know bug

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=262097Last edited by dmpogo on Tue Aug 31, 2010 5:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nichocouk

After upgrading to dhcpcd-5.2.7, and uninstalling networkmanager, I have no more issue with dhcpcd not starting automatically. Both interfaces have received an IP address at startup.

 :Smile: 

----------

